# Άσκοποι αγγλισμοί



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2013)

Όταν θέλω να εκνευριστώ, διαβάζω γυναικεία ή αντρικά περιοδικά. Είναι απίστευτη η ποσότητα παραπληροφόρησης που περιέχουν και το πόσο κακή είναι η χρήση της γλώσσας, μερικές φορές σε σημείο να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου. Συχνά -πολύ συχνά-, τα κείμενα διανθίζονται με άφθονες λέξεις στα αγγλικά, στα γαλλικά ή στην όποια γλώσσα θεωρεί ότι κατέχει ο εκάστοτε συντάκτης και θέλει να μας το δείξει (με λέξεις μεταγραμματισμένες ή μη, ανάλογα με το περιοδικό). Αρκετές φορές εμπεριέχονται εκφράσεις στα ελληνικά που είναι ξεκάθαροι ξενισμοί, που γίνονται ενοχλητικότατοι όταν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη, συχνή έκφραση στα ελληνικά. Αυτό το νήμα λοιπόν είναι αφιερωμένο σε άσκοπους αγγλισμούς (εδώ βέβαια θα μπορούσε κανείς να φέρει αντίρρηση ως προς το αν είναι οξύμωρη αυτή η φράση και ως προς το αν υπάρχουν σκόπιμοι/δόκιμοι αγγλισμοί).

Η έκφραση που με τσίτωσε ήταν το "_για την αγάπη του Θεού_", από το "_for the love of God_", όταν στα ελληνικά λέμε "_για (το) *όνομα* του Θεού_".


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2013)

Εξήγησες γιατί δεν διαβάζω πλέον περιοδικά του είδους αυτού. 
Δεν ξέρω πού οφείλεται αυτή η τεμπελιά, πάντως το Life&Style όσο είχε αρχισυντάκτη τον Ζαμπούνη είχε καλά ελληνικά. Μόλις έφυγε χάλασε. Που σημαίνει ότι είναι ζήτημα της διευθυντικής γραμμής του κάθε εντύπου.


----------



## Earion (Jul 24, 2013)

Μου θυμίζετε μια επιστολή που πήρα από γνωστή δεξαμενή σκέψης στην Ελλάδα, στην οποία ο διευθυντής απευθυνόταν γενικά στους παραλήπτες με το χαιρετισμό: *Αγαπητοί όλοι* (=Dear all). Δεν άντεξα και τους το επισήμανα γραπτά. Από τότε δεν την ξαναείδα την έκφραση.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2013)

Τστστς, τι διακρίσεις κι αυτές, απευθυνόταν μόνο σε αρτιμελείς.


----------



## sarant (Jul 24, 2013)

Υπάρχουν σκόπιμοι αγγλισμοί, θα έλεγα, όταν μια έκφραση δεν έχει ακριβές αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά και η εικόνα της είναι διαυγής. Καυτή πατάτα, ας πούμε.
Οι περισσότεροι, βέβαια, είναι άσκοποι.


----------



## JimAdams (Jul 24, 2013)

Θυμάμαι να έχει επισημανθεί και σε άλλο νήμα, πάντως ένας αγγλισμός που βρίσκω περιττό έως και άχρωμο στη γλώσσα μας είναι το "στο τέλος της μέρας" (at the end of the day). Ειδικά εφόσον έχουμε εκφράσεις όπως _στο φινάλε, στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής, σε τελική ανάλυση, τελικά_ κλπ κλπ


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2013)

Άρα θα πούμε ότι το «Mariori had it all, except the yashmak» είναι σκόπιμος ελληνισμός; :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2013)

Η γιαγιά μου απ’ την Πόλη, μου έλεγε: «Αν δε μπεις στα παπούτσια του άλλου...»

Έτσι αρχίζει το άρθρο στο Protagon.gr και με κάνει και αναρωτιέμαι: «Με αγγλισμούς συνεννοούνται στην Πόλη;». Δεν είναι καν από την Κύπρο η γιαγιά. Εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ να μπαίνω στη θέση του άλλου, μόνο έτσι αποκτάς ψήγματα αντικειμενικότητας, αλλά πού να μπεις στα παπούτσια του άλλου αν δεν είναι βουλωμένη η μύτη σου...

(Για το κόμμα πριν από το «μου», αντί για «Η γιαγιά μου απ’ την Πόλη μού έλεγε», τα έχουμε πει και ξαναπεί.)


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Jul 28, 2013)

Πάντως, μια που έγινε από σπόντα αναφορά σε γιαγιάδες από την Κύπρο, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να συζητήσουμε κάποτε τα κυπριακά μεταφραστικά δάνεια από τα αγγλικά -- όχι μόνο το σχετικώς νεόκοπο «στο τέλος της μέρας» (που βλέπω ότι συνηθίζεται και στην Ελλάδα) ή το «υπενθυμίζεστε ότι» (<you are reminded that), αλλά και τα παλιότερα και καθιερωμένα «Υδατοπρομήθεια» (<Water Supply, δηλ. Ύδρευση), τις διάφορες «Αρχές» («Αρχή Λιμένων»<Port Authority, «Αρχή Ηλεκτρισμού»<Electricity Authority κτλ), τους «Ημικρατικούς Οργανισμούς» (<Semipublic Companies) και άλλα της διοικητικής ή γραφειοκρατικής γλώσσας. 
Αγγλισμοί της καθομιλουμένης, που αφορούν όμως πάλι τη διοίκηση ή τη γραφειοκρατία, είναι και τα «γεμώνω τη φόρμα» (=συμπληρώνω το έντυπο, <to fill in the form) και το «γράφω άδεια» (=ζητάω άδεια, κάνω αίτηση για άδεια, <to write a leave of absence letter). (Παρεμπιπτόντως, η άδεια ασθενείας λέγεται «σίκλιφ», δηλαδή sick leave, οπότε το «παίρνω άδεια ασθενείας» θα το πούμε «πκιάννω σίκλιφ».)
Αν και αυτό είναι μάλλον θέμα για το μπλογκ του sarant... :inno:


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι απίστευτα πολλοί οι αγγλισμοί στην Κύπρο. Εγώ έχω εντυπωσιαστεί από τους νομικούς όρους και τους όρους της διοίκησης που έχω δει σε κείμενα αυτού του είδους. Θα άξιζε να συγκεντρωθούν κάπου, όπου κι αν είναι αυτό.


----------



## Zann (Jul 31, 2013)

Άμα είναι άσκοπος ο αγγλισμός, τουλάχιστον να καταλαβαίνεται. Το παραπάνω μιμείται το γλωσσικό τρικ που έχω δει στο ίντερνετ, αλλά για μένα είναι εντελώς ακαταλαβίστικο. Έχει να κάνει με ποδόσφαιρο, ίσως;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

_ΚΑΙ _για αυτό έχουμε συζητήσει κατά το παρελθόν, Zann: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11695-Abso-bloody-lutely.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά να μην περάσει για δεύτερη φορά ανεκμετάλλευτη η ευκαιρία για την πιο legen ...wait for it... dary τμήση!


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2013)

Έτσι απαντήθηκε η απορία μου για το legend-για περίμενε...
Κρυο μου ακούγεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 2, 2013)

Πληθαίνουν οι _ωμές βλακείες_ και _ηλιθιότητες_, μεταφραστικά δάνεια του *raw stupidity*. Χάθηκε το _πηγαία βλακεία_;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 8, 2013)

Αν ξανακούσω "ήταν μια χαζή μέρα" θα κάνω φόνο. Χαζός είσαι και φαίνεσαι. Γκρρρ! Ναι, έχω νεύρα.


----------



## Themis (Aug 9, 2013)

Τι θα μπορούσε να εμποδίσει μια μέρα κατά την οποία χαζέψαμε, χαζοήπιαμε, χαζοκουβεντιάσαμε, χαζογελάσαμε και χαζοξενυχτίσαμε να είναι χαζή μέρα; Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2013)

Έλα τώρα, δεν είναι αυτό που εννοεί όποιος το λέει, είναι η βαρετή, μουντή, ρουτινιάρικη μέρα, αδιάφορη, χωρίς τίποτα το συνταρακτικό, κατευθείαν μετάφραση από το _dull day_. Τόσες εκφράσεις έχουμε. Αυτό που λες είναι η χαλαρή ή ρεμαλιάρικη μέρα, πράγμα εντελώς διαφορετικό.


----------



## Themis (Aug 9, 2013)

Δεν σε συλλαμβάνω και άλλωστε νομίζω ότι το dull day δεν είναι τόσο γνωστό στους Έλληνες, όπως άλλωστε ούτε η "ρεμαλιάρικη" μέρα. Ας περιμένουμε κι άλλους.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2013)

Dull σημαίνει βαρετός, ανιαρός. Όχι χαζός. Επομένως πως γίνεται dull day να είναι η _χαζή μέρα_ κι όχι η _ανιαρή μέρα_;


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Το «It was a dull day» είναι κάτι που λέγεται για να περιγράψεις τον καιρό, «μουντή μέρα», ή για να πεις ότι ήταν ανιαρή. Δεν είναι ιδιωματισμός, ούτε ξέρω αγγλισμούς που να μου πλήγωσαν τα αφτιά. Αλλά είπαμε, ήταν μια κακή μέρα για τον Helle, έχει νεύρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2013)

SBE said:


> Dull σημαίνει βαρετός, ανιαρός. Όχι χαζός. Επομένως πως γίνεται dull day να είναι η _χαζή μέρα_ κι όχι η _ανιαρή μέρα_;



Κατά την γνώμη μου είναι εύκολο να το μπερδέψεις. Σύμφωνα με το OED, η πρώτη έννοια του dull είναι: 

1. Not quick in intelligence or mental perception; slow of understanding; not sharp of wit; obtuse, stupid, inapprehensive.

Ρε συ, nickel, και το _call back_ δεν είναι ιδιωματισμός αλλά μην μου πεις ότι το _θα σε πάρω πίσω_ δεν είναι αγγλισμός. Θα το ξανασκεφτώ αύριο, που θα ηρεμήσω. Άσε με να εκτονωθώ... λίγο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κατά την γνώμη μου είναι εύκολο να το μπερδέψεις.



Ό,τι πεις Έλλη. 
O Νίκελ είπε να σου λέμε ναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2013)

Δεν θυμάμαι να έγραψα εγώ τον ορισμό του OED.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 9, 2013)

το googlimages δίνει κυρίως μουντή μέρα

4. not bright, intense, or clear; dim: a dull day; a dull sound.
έχουμε όμως και
6. sluggish: a dull day in the stock market.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/dull

Never a Dull Day in Pompeii: A Tale of Ancient Pompeii and Herculaneum and modern discovery






και ελληνικό συγκρότημα, Dull Days (συνέντευξη με τις Βαρετές Μέρες)


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2013)

«Στη γραμμή του καθήκοντος» είπε μόλις κάποιος παρουσιαστής στο δελτίο του Mega, αλλά δεν έχουν την πρωτιά.

Τόσοι που έχουν πέσει σ' αυτή τη γραμμή, φαντάζεστε πού φτάνει.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2013)

Ενδεχομένως θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε και τη φράση _με κάθε κόστος_ που τείνει σιγά σιγά να παραμερίσει το αντίστοιχο _πάση θυσία_. Ίσως φταίει η δοτική, δεν ξέρω. Είναι γεγονός ότι δυσκολεύει λιγάκι τη χρήση (για παράδειγμα, κάπου διάβασα πρόσφατα τη φράση *με ποιητική αδεία)
Στη Λέξι έχει μνημονευτεί σε άλλο νήμα, αλλά για άλλο λόγο.


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ενδεχομένως θα μπορούσαμε να προσθέσουμε και τη φράση _με κάθε κόστος_ που τείνει σιγά σιγά να παραμερίσει το αντίστοιχο _πάση θυσία_. Ίσως φταίει η δοτική, δεν ξέρω. Είναι γεγονός ότι δυσκολεύει λιγάκι τη χρήση (για παράδειγμα, κάπου διάβασα πρόσφατα τη φράση *με ποιητική αδεία)
> Στη Λέξι έχει μνημονευτεί σε άλλο νήμα, αλλά για άλλο λόγο.



Σωστό. Κι αν θέλει κανείς να πλησιάσει το cost χωρίς οικονομικό κόστος, μεταφορικά, και να αποφύγει τη δοτική και τη θυσία (όχι άλλη θυσία!) έχουμε και το «_*με κάθε τίμημα*_» (με 296 γνήσιες γκουγκλιές, η μία από αυτές λεξιλογική που τα λέγαμε πάλι με την Μπέρνι), από την ίδια πηγή, το cost, αλλά όχι τόσο δουλικό, κι ενσωματωμένο πια στα ελληνικά.

*τίμημα* το [tímima] Ο49 : 1. (οικον.) η αξία ενός πράγματος σε χρήμα: _Aγόρασε εκτάσεις γης με ευτελές ~._ 2. (μτφ.) αυτό που πρέπει να ανταλλάξει, να θυσιάσει κάποιος για να αποκτήσει κτ.: _Tο ~ της ελευθερίας είναι το αίμα των αγωνιστών της. Tο ~ που κατέβαλε για να ανεβεί στην εξουσία ήταν βαρύ.
_[λόγ.: 1: ελνστ. τίμημα, αρχ. σημ.: `εκτίμηση, πρόστιμο΄· 2: σημδ. αγγλ. cost]


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2013)

Ή: *με οποιοδήποτε τίμημα* (301 γνήσια ευρήματα).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2013)

Για συγκρίνετε όμως και την αποτύπωση της χρήσης όταν το ουσιαστικό εισάγεται με το _ασχέτως_: Τα «ασχέτως κόστους» (που μας ενδιαφέρουν στην περίπτωση που συζητούμε εδώ, δλδ όχι όλες οι γκουγκλιές — αλλά και πάλι) είναι πολύ περισσότερα από τα «ασχέτως τιμήματος».


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Εγώ δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι λάθος το «με κάθε κόστος» ακόμα κι αν είναι αγγλισμός. Έχουμε πολλούς τρόπους να πούμε αυτά τα πράγματα, π.χ. _ανεξάρτητα από το τίμημα, όσο κι αν στοιχίσει, όποιο κι αν είναι το κόστος_. Καλό είναι να τους έχουμε όλους υπόψη μας και όλους στη φαρέτρα μας. Θα δούμε ότι κάπου θα πηγαίνει το _πάση θυσία_ πολύ καλύτερα από το _ασχέτως κόστους_.


----------



## Earion (Nov 15, 2013)

Ο Αλέξης Παπαχελάς πριν από λίγο στο βραδινό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΪ:

Εγώ δεν *αγοράζω* τα σενάρια περί καλού και κακού αστυνόμου που δήθεν παίζουν τα μέλη της τρόικας ...


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ο Αλέξης Παπαχελάς πριν από λίγο στο βραδινό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΪ:
> 
> Εγώ δεν *αγοράζω* τα σενάρια περί καλού και κακού αστυνόμου που δήθεν παίζουν τα μέλη της τρόικας ...


Καλά, τότε κι εμείς θα τα πουλήσουμε στο Χόλιγουντ.  Μας τα ζήτησε και ο Λαρς φον Τρόικερ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ο Αλέξης Παπαχελάς πριν από λίγο στο βραδινό δελτίο ειδήσεων του ΣΚΑΪ:
> 
> Εγώ δεν *αγοράζω* τα σενάρια περί καλού και κακού αστυνόμου που δήθεν παίζουν τα μέλη της τρόικας ...



Ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι εμείς στα ελληνικά έχουμε το αντίθετο. Π.χ. πουλάω μούρη, μαγκιά, αέρα, παπά, παραμύθι, τρέλα, ιστορία, κτλ.

Για το μεταφορικό _buy_ έχουμε το _χάφτω_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] Αυτή η μόδα μετράει περίπου μια δεκαετία.


 :) (ή όχι; )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 26, 2016)

Earion said:


> Μου θυμίζετε μια επιστολή που πήρα από γνωστή δεξαμενή σκέψης στην Ελλάδα, στην οποία ο διευθυντής απευθυνόταν γενικά στους παραλήπτες με το χαιρετισμό: *Αγαπητοί όλοι* (=Dear all).


Το είδα κι εγώ πρόσφατα σε ηλεκτρονικό μήνυμα. Ο αποστολέας ήταν καθηγητής Πολυτεχνείου, το μήνυμα πάντως ήταν σχετικώς ανεπίσημο. 

Σε μια εκδήλωση του συλλόγου γονέων στο σχολείο της κόρης μου, με θέμα "Η παιδική κι εφηβική εξέλιξη: ψυχοφυσιολογικοί προβληματισμοί", μια μητέρα απηύθυνε ερώτημα στον ομιλητή και χρησιμοποίησε τη φράση *να μπεις στα παπούτσια του *(step into someone's shoes), εννοώντας προφανώς *να μπεις στη θέση του*.

Το *θα σε πάρω πίσω* (I'll call you back) έχει ήδη μπει στις ζωές μας, μάλλον ανεπιστρεπτί. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχω αναφέρει πόσο συχνά βλέπω τελευταία το *είμαι Χ * (I'm X) όπου Χ=αριθμός δηλώνων την ηλικία του γράφοντος, και κατ' επέκταση το *πόσο είσαι;* αντί του *πόσων χρονών είσαι;* χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί κάτι που να επιτρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ευκόλως εννοούμενο το ερώτημα.

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι άσκοποι οι αγγλισμοί ή όχι, ξέρω όμως ότι πληθαίνουν και ξέρω ότι με ενοχλούν. Ως μεταφράστρια είμαι πάντα σε επιφυλακή για να τους αποφύγω, ώστε αυτά που μεταφράζω να μοιάζουν φυσικά. Ίσως γι' αυτό με ενοχλεί τόσο το γεγονός ότι οι ίδιοι οι φυσικοί ομιλητές της γλώσσας δεν το επιδιώκουν αυτό - μου χαλάν τη μαγιονέζα, γιατί τώρα πρέπει να κάθομαι να σκέφτομαι μήπως τυχόν είναι _καλύτερα _να βάλω αγγλισμό. Αλλά αυτοί βεβαίως δεν έχουν ανάγκη να _κάνουν_ τη γλώσσα να ακουστεί φυσική - _είναι _φυσική, ό,τι και να κάνουν, εξ ορισμού, αφού είναι φυσικοί ομιλητές.

Ως χρήστης της γλώσσας νιώθω περήφανη να κατέχω τη γλώσσα μου και να την χρησιμοποιώ χωρίς να χρειαστεί να καταφύγω σε δάνεια - εκτός φυσικά κι αν δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή ή μάλλον αν _νομίζω _ότι δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. Μήπως όμως έχω και δεν το ξέρω; Πολύ πιθανό, αφού κανείς μας δεν τα ξέρει όλα. Μήπως κι αυτοί που το κάνουν νιώθουν έστω στιγμιαία, έστω ασυναίσθητα, ότι δεν έχουν αλλη επιλογή; Αφού αυτό τους έρχεται στο μυαλό, αυτό θα πουν, η άλλη επιλογή έστω κι αν υπάρχει δεν είναι διαθέσιμη άρα είναι σα να μην υπάρχει. Διαφέρω λοιπόν πραγματικά τόσο από αυτούς που πέφτουν στο αμάρτημα του αγγλισμού; Κι αν ναι, σε τι διαφέρω; Επειδή απλώς προσπαθώ πολύ περισσότερο να το αποφύγω; Έχει κάποια αξία όμως αυτό, πέρα από την εφαρμογή του στο επάγγελμά μου; Και γιατί με ενοχλούν τόσο αυτές οι αλλαγές στη γλώσσα; Μήπως κι η γλώσσα που ήδη μιλώ και που είμαι περήφανη να κατέχω, δεν έχει ενσωματώσει αντίστοιχες επιρροές στο παρελθόν; Μήπως είμαι μια αρτηριοσκληρωτική γριά;

Σκέψεις...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2016)

Η επιρροή της αγγλικής στη νέα ελληνική: εξέταση νεοεισαχθέντων αγγλισμών


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks! ;)
Αυτό δεν το είχαμε και κάπου αλλού στη Λεξιλογία; Έχω την αίσθηση ότι έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, έψαχνα και για το νήμα, αλλά έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό και ποστάρισα εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχω αναφέρει πόσο συχνά βλέπω τελευταία το *είμαι Χ * (I'm X) όπου Χ=αριθμός δηλώνων την ηλικία του γράφοντος, και κατ' επέκταση το *πόσο είσαι;* αντί του *πόσων χρονών είσαι;* χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί κάτι που να επιτρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ευκόλως εννοούμενο το ερώτημα.



Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει κάπου αυτό για τις ηλικίες αλλά διαφωνώ. Δεν νομίζω πως είναι αγγλισμός. Κάθε άλλο. Ο αγγλόγλωσσος δεν θα ρωτήσει ποτέ "πόσο είσαι" γιατί δεν έχει τρόπο να το εκφράσει αυτό χωρίς συνοδεία ουσιαστικού. Είτε το age θα υπάρχει στην ερώτηση είτε το old. Αντιθέτως, το "πόσο είσαι" το ακούω από πιτσιρίκος και το ίδιο ισχύει και για το "είμαι Χ" (ή σκέτο "Χ"). Ίσως είναι ιδιαιτερότητα των βόρειων ιδιωμάτων που άρχισε να εξαπλώνεται νότια, πάντως το βρίσκω απίθανο να είναι αγγλισμός από την δεκαετία του '80.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2016)

Πρόσφατα αστειεύτηκα για κατι στο ΦΒ και κάποιος μου είπε "ελπίζω να είσαι σαρκαστική", I hope you are being sarcastic,αλλά το έφαγε το εξακολουθητικό και το στιγμιαίο, οπότε άλλα αντί άλλων στα ελληνικά, you are being sarcastic


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 26, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει κάπου αυτό για τις ηλικίες αλλά διαφωνώ. Δεν νομίζω πως είναι αγγλισμός. Κάθε άλλο. Ο αγγλόγλωσσος δεν θα ρωτήσει ποτέ "πόσο είσαι" γιατί δεν έχει τρόπο να το εκφράσει αυτό χωρίς συνοδεία ουσιαστικού. Είτε το age θα υπάρχει στην ερώτηση είτε το old.


Το ξέρω αυτό, γι' αυτό είπα "κατ' επέκταση", επειδή έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα ότι το "πόσο είσαι" προέκυψε εκ των υστέρων ως προφανές ερώτημα της κατάφασης-αγγλισμού "είμαι Χ". Μπορεί βέβαια να έβγαλα λάθος συμπέρασμα.


Hellegennes said:


> Αντιθέτως, το "πόσο είσαι" το ακούω από πιτσιρίκος και το ίδιο ισχύει και για το "είμαι Χ" (ή σκέτο "Χ").


Ενδιαφέρον, εγώ δεν το είχα ακούσει ποτέ μου. Ίσως έχεις δίκιο κι είναι θέμα βόρειοι-νότιοι που λες παρακάτω.


Hellegennes said:


> Ίσως είναι ιδιαιτερότητα των βόρειων ιδιωμάτων που άρχισε να εξαπλώνεται νότια, πάντως το βρίσκω απίθανο να είναι αγγλισμός από την δεκαετία του '80.


Γιατί να μην είναι; Το "θα σε πάρω πίσω" είναι παμπάλαιο, σίγουρα το έλεγαν και τη δεκαετία του '80, αν και τότε το κοροϊδεύαμε περισσότερο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 26, 2016)

Εν τω μεταξύ μόλις τσίμπησα ένα "Στους 100.000 ενας υπαρχει απ αυτους."
Αυτό το "ένας απ' αυτούς" θα συμφωνήσετε ελπίζω ότι είναι το one of them. Στα ελληνικά ως τώρα λέγαμε "Υπάρχει ένας στους 100.000" χωρίς απαυτούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Γιατί να μην είναι; Το "θα σε πάρω πίσω" είναι παμπάλαιο, σίγουρα το έλεγαν και τη δεκαετία του '80, αν και τότε το κοροϊδεύαμε περισσότερο.



Όχι εντελώς απίθανο, μάλλον απίθανο. Δεν ξέρω για το "θα σε πάρω πίσω" (προσωπικά δεν το άκουγα όταν ήμουν μικρός) αλλά είναι και εξαιρετικά κοινότυπη, στερεοτυπική έκφραση. Αντιθέτως, τα σχετικά με την ηλικία έχουν συντακτικό βάρος. Δηλαδή δεν πρόκειται για προκάτ φράση, είναι συντακτικός σχηματισμός. Και δεν είναι μόνο αυτό, υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα σχήματα με άλλα ρήματα που δεν απαντώνται στην αγγλική. Για παράδειγμα λέμε και "έφτασες τα 60" που δεν θα έλεγε ποτέ αγγλόγλωσσος (το "turning X" είναι άλλη έκφραση και η αντίστοιχη ελληνική είναι "κλείνω τα Χ / γίνομαι Χ", πάλι χωρίς προσδιορισμό, να προσθέσω). Υπάρχει και το αργκοτικό "καβατζώνω τα Χ". Υπάρχουν κι άλλα ρήματα αλλά δεν μου έρχονται στο μυαλό αυτήν την στιγμή. Η πληθώρα των ρημάτων και το γεγονός ότι είναι συντακτικό σχήμα κι όχι έκφραση, με κάνουν να πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορεί να πρόκειται για δάνειο. Ειδικά τα συντακτικά σχήματα είναι πολύ σπάνιο να γίνουν αντικείμενο δανείου, μόνο σε στερεοτυπικές εκφράσεις μπορείς να τα δεις να μεταφέρονται.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 27, 2016)

Καλή η ανάλυση, ομολογώ. 

Στο αναμεταξύ ψάρεψα κάτι ακόμη: " Δεν μετανιωνω τιποτα." I regret nothing. Je ne regrette rien.  

Μπορεί βέβαια πάνω στη βιασύνη απλώς να του ξέφυγε το "για".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2016)

Ε, δεν θα πούμε και αγγλισμό το Je ne regrette rien :).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 27, 2016)

Όχι βέβαια, για πλάκα το 'βαλα αυτό. Παρντόν. Πάω να το κάνω αχνό να μη μπερδευόμαστε. Θα βάλω και γελαστή φατσούλα.

ΕΔΙΤ: Α προπό, νομίζετε γενικώς ότι βλέπω αγγλισμούς εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2016)

Αντίθετα, εγώ πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να διακρίνεις τους αγγλισμούς (και άλλους ξενισμούς) εκεί που δεν τους βλέπουν άλλοι, λιγότερο ευαισθητοποιημένοι γλωσσικά. Όμως έτσι ήταν πάντα, οι επικρατούσες γλώσσες μπόλιαζαν και αυτές με τις οποίες εφάπτονταν. Όχι μόνο με λέξεις, αλλά και με φράσεις, ακόμα και με γραμματικά φαινόμενα όπως στο περίφημο Balkan sprachbund.


----------



## hellex (Sep 28, 2016)

Άσκοποι αγγλισμοί;
Τα "ΦΑΝΤΣ".
Πώς αλλιώς να χαρακτηρίσουμε τα "επενδυτικά κεφάλαια", στη λεκτικά φτωχική ελληνική γλώσσα;

Το είδα το Σάββατο στην Τιβί και το μοιράζομαι μαζί σας.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 19, 2017)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν ξανακούσω "ήταν μια χαζή μέρα" θα κάνω φόνο. Χαζός είσαι και φαίνεσαι. Γκρρρ! Ναι, έχω νεύρα.





Themis said:


> Τι θα μπορούσε να εμποδίσει μια μέρα κατά την οποία χαζέψαμε, χαζοήπιαμε, χαζοκουβεντιάσαμε, χαζογελάσαμε και χαζοξενυχτίσαμε να είναι χαζή μέρα; Ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές.





Hellegennes said:


> Έλα τώρα, δεν είναι αυτό που εννοεί όποιος το λέει, είναι η βαρετή, μουντή, ρουτινιάρικη μέρα, αδιάφορη, χωρίς τίποτα το συνταρακτικό, κατευθείαν μετάφραση από το _dull day_. Τόσες εκφράσεις έχουμε. Αυτό που λες είναι η χαλαρή ή ρεμαλιάρικη μέρα, πράγμα εντελώς διαφορετικό.



Λίγο αργά για να επαναφέρω το θέμα, αλλά έχω ακούσει το «χαζή μέρα» με την έννοια της παράξενης μέρας, που χαρακτηρίστηκε από χαζές, περίεργες καταστάσεις. Κάτι σαν το «silly season», δηλαδή.


----------

